# Opc-Server für S7 1500



## tomatensaft (22 November 2014)

Hallo,

welche Opc Server verwendet ihr für die s7 1500 in Kombination mit optimierten DB Zugriff ?
Haben Standardmäßig den Dassi von Wonderware - der kann's aber nicht.
Hab noch bei einigen anderen gesehen das immer der optimierte Zugriff deaktiviert werden muss.

Gibts da welche die den optimierten Zugriff Symbolisch unterstützen (außer der SimaticNet)?


----------



## georg28 (23 November 2014)

Schau mal bei Deltalogic, die sind da sehr weit mit der Kompalibilität  ihrer Produkte zu TIA


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 November 2014)

georg28 schrieb:


> Schau mal bei Deltalogic, die sind da sehr weit mit der Kompalibilität  ihrer Produkte zu TIA


Stimmt. Unsere Kommunikationsbibliothek ACCON-AGLink zeigen wir sogar live in Nürnberg auf der SPS/IPC/Drives. Der OPC-Server kann derzeit allerdings noch keinen symbolischen Zugriff auf die 1200er und 1500er.


----------



## OWLer (23 November 2014)

Ich nutze den Simatic Net V12 das funktioniert eigentlich gut bis sehr gut.


----------



## Beckx-net (16 Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

ich verwende den Simatic Net V12 OPC Server (OPC UA). Dieser kann auch mir "Optimierten" Bausteinen verwendet werden.


----------



## tomatensaft (16 Dezember 2014)

Hallo, 

hast du die Konfiguration übers Tia gemacht mit separatem Projekt für Steuerung und Opc-Konfig, oder hast du im Stationsmanager konfiguriert?


----------



## Beckx-net (18 Dezember 2014)

Die Konfiguration habe ich im TIA-Portal gemacht (PC Station mit OPC-Server V12). Hier hat man die Möglichkeit den OPC-Namespace festzulegen. Sobald man das Projekt kompiliert wird im Projekt eine XDB Datei abgelegt, die man mit dem Komponenten Manager importieren kann.

Den Stationsmanager verwende ich nicht.

Wichtig ist noch, dass man eine zweiseitige Verbindung zwischen OPC-Server und PLC konfiguriert. Bekomme aber gerade nicht mehr zusammen wo man es im TIA einstellt.
---> Hier ein Link für Step7 V5
https://support.automation.siemens....objaction=csview&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW

/Andreas


----------



## tomatensaft (26 Januar 2015)

Hallo,

war jetzt mal mit dem Siemens Support in Kontakt und hab jetzt folgenden herausgefunden / erfahren:

Wenn mit dem optimierten Bausteinzugriff in Verbindung mit Opc-Ua kommuniziert werden soll, dann muss die Steuerung und der SimaticNET Opc Server im selben TIA Projekt sein.
Das ist aktuell für uns keine Lösung, da sehr viele verschiedene Projekte in verschiedenen Netzen projektiert werden, und diese nicht in einem Projekt verwaltet werden sollen.

Ich dachte mir das die Symbolik mit dem optimieren Zugriff gleich mit auf die CPU geladen wird, und der symbolische Zugriff kein Problem sein sollte.

Wenn ich nicht gerade bei jeder Programmänderung irgendwo ein Symbolfile nachladen will, dann muss ich wohl bei absoluter Adressierung bleiben.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (26 Januar 2015)

Vielleicht wird die Möglichkeit im Simatic.Net OPC ja nochmal nachgerüstet. In WinCC (7.3) ist es zumindest möglich auf die SPS symbolisch zuzugreifen, ohne dass die SPS davon etwas wissen, sprich konfiguriert werden muss. Bei der 1500 wie auch bei der 1200 besteht die Möglichkeit die komplette Symbolik aus der Steuerung auszulesen, das ist bei WinCC auch die einzige Möglichkeit Variablen anzulegen.

Was ich beim Simatic.Net OPC auch nicht verstehe, ist dass man nur eine 1500 symbolisch anbinden kann, aber eine 1200er nur absolut auf nicht-optimierte Bausteine. Eigentlich gibt es dazu überhaupt keinen Grund, denn das Protokoll im Hintergrund ist identisch. Scheint wohl eine politische Entscheidung zu sein: Wenn du symbolischen Zugriff willst, dann kauf die gefälligst eine 1500.


----------

